# Аккордеон Тула а-7



## bubak_89 (19 Ноя 2016)

Всем здравствуйте! Буду очень благодарна отзывам на аккордеон ТУЛА А-7 24.
Качество, звук, нажим клавиатуры, мех. 
Выбор стоит между стареньким Weltmeister Serino 34 или вот этим, отечественным представителем.
Мне нужен легкий инструмент для игры в фольклорном коллективе, ничего серьезного,но и пищалку покупать тоже не хочется. 
Быть может кто то подскажет и другие варианты в ценовой категории до 400$
Заранее спасибо за ответы!


----------



## vev (19 Ноя 2016)

*bubak_89*,
не было в СССР и в современной России ни одного разумного аккордеона ИМХО. Любой старый немец делал и делает "наши" на счет раз-два. 
За 400$ или 25тр я б искал немца. Стелла вполне влезет


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Ноя 2016)

А что за необходимость играть в фольклорном ансамбле на детском аккордеоне?

Можно подобрать пожилой Вельтмайстер 7/8, откапиталенный, лёгкий, и надёжный. И возможности получше, и зрителей не смешить...


----------



## olegoleg19742 (20 Ноя 2016)

*vev*,У знакомца есть 3-х голосая  ЭСТРАДА,краснодеревая,так против нее Консона пасует...Хотя ,в целом это не меняет сути.-совковые аккордеоны-полное УГ.


----------



## krainalelek (21 Ноя 2016)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> А что за необходимость играть в фольклорном ансамбле на детском аккордеоне?
> 
> Можно подобрать пожилой Вельтмайстер 7/8, откапиталенный, лёгкий, и надёжный. И возможности получше, и зрителей не смешить...


Ну вот в английском фольклёрном ансамбле )  Tiger Lillies  
играют и нормально себя чувствуют)
Лёгкий, это 5 -6 кг максимум. А любой Вельтмейстер 3/4 и далее не меньше 8 кг весит. Если это не пластиковый Кордал и т.п.


----------



## bubak_89 (21 Ноя 2016)

Все дело в весе. Я хилая и миниатюрная) и без автомобиля. Купила бы 2/4 немецкий с удовольствием,но в Беларуси их просто НЕТ. или это дрова. Новый honer какой нибудь не потяну по цене. А фольклорный ансамбль там не привередливый. 2/4 вполне будет достаточно.  Просто нет возможности самой потрогать инструмент тульский. Привезут под заказ. Вот и интересуюсь... Может кто сталкивался


----------



## krainalelek (21 Ноя 2016)

Так обратитесь к zet10, у него большой выбор инструментов по приемлемым ценам. Из Москвы в Беларусь наверняка поездом можно передать.


----------

